# Help my rabbit ate my pants.



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

Hi guys, 

my rabbit is 2 months old. my rabbit ate my pants and it’s an emergency, It’s been an hour since and he had been acting normal, he fopped and licked me and is active. But I am worry because it’s a huge piece of cloth and what should I do? 
Thanks


----------



## Mac189 (Mar 4, 2021)

Did you find any shred of fabric on the ground? Most often when they eat such things they are really just shredding them.


----------



## HalaBuns (Mar 4, 2021)

It might also look like a bigger hole than it is because of the type of fabric and the way it has separated. As @Mac189 said, he probably had a good chew on it but may not have ingested much, if any, of it. 

RIP trousers


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

Mac189 said:


> Did you find any shred of fabric on the ground? Most often when they eat such things they are really just shredding them.


None were found on the ground, I am certain he has swallowed it. He is eating and drinking fine and still is active and playful but haven’t poo since.


----------



## Mac189 (Mar 4, 2021)

How long ago did this happen? While rabbits sort of are little poop machines, not pooping for an hour or two is not cause for alarm, although not pooping for 24 hours is considered an emergency. Keep pushing hay and water. Even if he did ingest the fabric, it was likely in small pieces that he should be able to pass, although I will say again that if he doesn't poop within 24 hours he will need to go to the vet IMMEDIATELY. I'd play in safe and call my vet after 12 hours to see how soon they could get me in to avoid delays.


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

HalaBuns said:


> It might also look like a bigger hole than it is because of the type of fabric and the way it has separated. As @Mac189 said, he probably had a good chew on it but may not have ingested much, if any, of it.
> 
> RIP trousers



Yes, RIP my pants but I really don’t care about my pants :/ I’m so worry right now and hope he’ll be okay. I have separated him and my other bunny to monitor him closely and watch his poo.


----------



## Mac189 (Mar 4, 2021)

When I first got my one bunny, Foxwell, I didn't know he knew how to jump into my laundry basket and he did a number on a pair of jeans, a vest, and a t-shirt, but he swallowed such small pieces that blockage did not occur. Just keep an eye out for poops and keep him unstressed... stressed bunnies do not like to poop and stress aggravates pretty much all rabbit maladies.


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

Mac189 said:


> How long ago did this happen? While rabbits sort of are little poop machines, not pooping for an hour or two is not cause for alarm, although not pooping for 24 hours is considered an emergency. Keep pushing hay and water. Even if he did ingest the fabric, it was likely in small pieces that he should be able to pass, although I will say again that if he doesn't poop within 24 hours he will need to go to the vet IMMEDIATELY. I'd play in safe and call my vet after 12 hours to see how soon they could get me in to avoid delays.



it happened 3-4 hours ago, he is acting normal, he has eat and drink well and he is comfortable and had flopped and lay down comfortably with the other bunny but the missing fabric is really worrisome. Thank you so much for everyone’s advice I will monitor him tonight and if he’s uncomfortable I will bring him into the vet immediately. He’s my life :/

thank you!


----------



## Mac189 (Mar 4, 2021)

What a cute little rascal! I hope everything turns out just fine, It's very obvious he's a loved little dude!


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

Mac189 said:


> When I first got my one bunny, Foxwell, I didn't know he knew how to jump into my laundry basket and he did a number on a pair of jeans, a vest, and a t-shirt, but he swallowed such small pieces that blockage did not occur. Just keep an eye out for poops and keep him unstressed... stressed bunnies do not like to poop and stress aggravates pretty much all rabbit maladies.



I’ve only been a bunny mom since this year and I’m so inexperienced. I really appreciate the advice you’ve given me and I will monitor him closely tonight. And I will give an update too.


----------



## HalaBuns (Mar 4, 2021)

If it makes you feel any better, mine regularly have a chomp on my duvet and pillow covers  and are just fine. All the time he is eating lots of hay and there’s no change to his behaviour, I think you can relax. If he starts turning down food or appears to be uncomfortable, then that’s time to be concerned.


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

HalaBuns said:


> If it makes you feel any better, mine regularly have a chomp on my duvet and pillow covers  and are just fine. All the time he is eating lots of hay and there’s no change to his behaviour, I think you can relax. If he starts turning down food or appears to be uncomfortable, then that’s time to be concerned.



thank you so much for sharing your experience with me, really helps a lot. I will monitor him and take him to the vet if he’s uncomfortable in the next 12 hours.


----------



## Roo1234 (Mar 4, 2021)

How is the bun?


----------



## Freedom (Mar 4, 2021)

How's baby this morning?


----------



## FuzzyWabbit (Mar 4, 2021)

Awwwwwwww so ADORABLE! I’m glad he is fine


----------



## Bridgette (Mar 4, 2021)

Roo1234 said:


> How is the bun?


Hi guys!! he’s doing perfectly fine now, he’s pooping alright and drinking alright. He’s been playful too and flipped the water bowl around 
Really appreciate everyone’s help and concern!
Have a great day everyone !


----------



## HalaBuns (Mar 5, 2021)

Yay! What a cutie


----------



## LadyGrey (Mar 5, 2021)

Yeah doesn't look like he ate to much of it, mostly the fibers were stretch and folded to the side. Looks like he enjoyed destroying it.


----------

